# Sundae shake



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

cookies and cream sundae shake

1 scoop martrix cookies and cream

3/4 scoops ice cream

1 scoop instant oats

350ml semi skimmed milk

Shaker bottle

Better than macdonalds anyday


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Brockyboy said:


> cookies and cream sundae shake
> 
> 1 scoop martrix cookies and cream
> 
> ...


Might give that a whirl. I never think to buy ice cream though!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

splinter said:


> Might give that a whirl. I never think to buy ice cream though!


Niether do I usually...bought it bout a week ago thought i'd try it out, pretty tastey


----------

